# brak obrazkow w aplikacjach z kde

## bisz

Mam taki problem. Nie uzywam coprawda kde lecz fluxboxa, ale kilka pakietow uzywam tkaich jak np kolourpaint. Problem jest taki ze brakuje mi czegos co powinno byc zainstalowane bo nie posiadam obrazkow przyborow po lewej tylko same napisy line flood itd. Czego mi brakuje ?

----------

## dylon

na 99% bedzie to problem z kdelibs. Sprobuj wrzucic starsza wersje.

----------

## ukl

Miałem podobny problem. We wszelkich aplikacjach związanych z KDE brakowało ikon i obrazków. Pomogła instalacja całego 

```
kde-base/kdebase-startkde
```

 Nie wiem o który pakiet konkretnie chodzilo ale to pomoglo..

----------

## bisz

Chętnie pierw spróbuję starszą wersję kdelibs, tylko mam problem, w jakiej kolejności co od-emergować :

```
marekd@kapec /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs $ emerge -pv =kdelibs-4.3.3-r1        

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.21  USE="unicode -curl -debug -xml" 1,614 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 7,161 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 131,292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7  USE="-gtk" 1,015 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 70,261 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.19  USE="pcre -gmp -test -xml" 1,204 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.1  USE="readline -kerberos -ldap -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r2  USE="berkdb ssl -iodbc -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xml" 1,533 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.4.3  USE="dbus doc raptor redland virtuoso -clucene -debug -java" 1,900 kB                                                                                     

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1 [4.4.3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 doc handbook mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop sse sse2 ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -spell -test -zeroconf" 10,270 kB                    

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.3)                                                                          

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1)                                                                       

Total: 11 packages (10 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 226,246 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.3[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.4.3', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.3[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.4.3', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    =kdelibs-4.3.3-r1

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

marekd@kapec /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs $ 

```

[/code]

----------

## dziadu

No jak masz KDE w slocie :4.4 i chcesz zainstalować :4.3 to się będą blokować. Czy próbowałeś za poradą @ukl zainstalowć kde-base/kdebase-startkde? Nie na darmo ten pakiet jest sugerowany jako ten, od którego powinieneś zacząć instalację KDE. A jak chcesz niższy numerek kdelibs to całe KDE musisz też przeinstalować. Nie da się mieszać różnych wersji ze względu na zmiany w bibliotekach.

Co do kde-base/kdebase-startkde to taka uwaga - sam pakiet nic nie robi ale jego zależności owszem. Kiedy zainstalujesz go to wciągnie Ci on pakiety, których jako użytkownik fluxboxa pewnie nie chcesz, np plasmę. W takim razie przejrzyj zależności kde-base/kdebase-startkde i spróbuj wytypować, czego może Ci brakować. I zainstaluje te zależności a nie kde-base/kdebase-startkde w całości. Ewentualnie podaj wynik 

```
emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde -pv
```

 to możemy pomyśleć wspólnie czego Ci brakuje.

----------

## bisz

proszę

```
kapec python # emerge -pv kdebase-startkde

                                                                                                                                            

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                            

Calculating dependencies... done!                                                                                                           

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 121 kB                                                                                   

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 75,230 kB                                 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kephal-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB                                             

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -bluetooth -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 0 kB             

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksplash-4.4.3  USE="3dnow mmx sse sse2 (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.10.2  USE="doc -debug" 632 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.4.3  USE="alsa xine (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 7,161 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfmclient-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knotify-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.4.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.1.2  USE="-sensord" 154 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 244 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/docutils-0.6  USE="-emacs -glep" 1,337 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstyles-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfile-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcmshell-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.4.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kioclient-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-4.4.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/attica-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knetattach-4.4.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstart-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -zeroconf" 8,125 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 131,292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libssh-0.4.1  USE="sftp zlib -debug -examples -gcrypt -server -ssh1 -static-libs" 247 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/eject-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.4.3  USE="handbook lm_sensors (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-4.4.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.4.3  USE="handbook opengl usb (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/epydoc-3.0.1-r1  USE="X doc -latex" 1,744 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.4.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.4.3  USE="bzip2 exif handbook samba sftp (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -lzma -openexr" 0 kB                                                                                                                                

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.1  USE="doc -examples -test" 521 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.4.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.7.3  USE="X dbus doc opengl sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -examples -kde -multimedia -phonon -xmlpatterns" 7,621 kB                                                                                                                               

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krunner-4.4.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.4.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/pykde4-4.4.3  USE="doc -akonadi (-aqua) -debug -examples (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 4,973 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.4.3  USE="handbook python (-aqua) -debug -google-gadgets (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -rss -semantic-desktop -xinerama" 0 kB                                                                                                              

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.4.3  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

Total: 72 packages (72 new), Size of downloads: 242,431 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

kapec python # 
```

----------

## dziadu

Po przemyśleniu sprawy mam inny pomysł.

Ikonki w KDE są chyba zapisywane jako svg ale w kolourpaint ikonki narzędzi są jako png. Ostatnio była zmiana biblioteki libpng co pociągało za sobą konieczność przeinstalowania niektórych aplikacji i bibliotek. Uruchom kolourprint z linii polecać i poszukaj tam informacji o błędach. Jeśli nie potrafisz, to wklej to co otrzymujesz i się zobaczy.

Czy próbowałeś przeinstalować kolourpainta? Jeśli po jego pierwszej instalacji aktualizowałeś libpng to możesz mieć właśnie ten problem. Podobnie, może się okazać, że koniecznie będzie również przeinstalowanie kdelibs lub qt-gui które zależą od libpng. Logi prawdę Ci powiedzą, szukaj tam. Jeśli masz trochę czasu, to od razu uruchom instalacje kdelibs (tej samej wersji co masz teraz) i qt-gui a problem może sam się rozwiąże.

----------

## matidz

Witam  :Wink: 

mialem podobny problem, tyle ze z Amarokiem i K3B(pod fluxboxem) - nie byly wyswietlane ikonki  :Smile: 

po 

```
emerge  oxygen-icons
```

ikonki sie pojawily. 

Moze i Tobie pomoze  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

